# Top Secret Difuser...



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

...and Greddy oil cooler kit are both now fitted.

RE: Diffuser, following on from this thread: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/104527-ts-carbon-fibre-diffuser.html (thanks for the help / advice Matt) they did have to cut a bit away, but also took exhaust off to re-fit a bit more efficiently to make the cutting as minimal as possible.

Photo's of it attached (and the filter relocation kit):










































































Thanks,
D.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The Top Secret one has got to be one of the best looking diffusers out there, nice work


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

that diffuser looks really good, does it hang a little low off the bumper or is that just me, really like it though


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

top secret definately makes a nice diffuser. very nice pics, looks great.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

If you don't mind me asking, what is the purpose of a diffuser? Thanks.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Guiding the air flowing underneath the car to create a downforce effect. 

Hopefully creating more high speed straightline/cornering stability.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

i think you have it right there mate!
the faster and smoother the air travels under a car it sucks the car down with it through a vacuum effect.
an old 'f1' equivalent (lotus?) put rubber skirts that met the floor on the car to complete the effect but was ruled out, so if you want to have an awesome TA car, possibly try that?
Dont know what the ruling is on it though!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Hugo said:


> Guiding the air flowing underneath the car to create a downforce effect.
> 
> Hopefully creating more high speed straightline/cornering stability.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.


See, I was thinking of something along the lines of that, but didn't want to suggest that incase I was totally wrong.

Cheers Hugo.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Diffuser looks fantastic:thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Looks good mate, glad the advice helped you out :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That will make oil changes so much easier! I think.. I am a noob! lol..

Looks good..


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Cheers guys, got a tiny rattle from it during idle, but just need to pinpoint where it’s coming from and dampen it with something, other than that awesome! 

Cheers.

(Also, I'm doing a search to find out, but if anyone knows off the top of their head what can be considered normal cold to hot and low to high rpm oil pressure reading on the standard R34 gauge should be that would be good as I'd like to make sure things are running all A-OK)


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Diffuser is awesome, I have one on my R34 I also bought the vortex generators that fit on the side, Check them out because i think they add a lot to the look of the back end !


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Sparks, I'll have a look at them. Do you have any photo's from a lower down angle?

Cheers,
D.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

sparks said:


> Diffuser is awesome, I have one on my R34 I also bought the vortex generators that fit on the side, Check them out because i think they add a lot to the look of the back end !


Gorgous car sparks, sorry to hijack, but have been meaning to ask, what are the make of your rear aliminium stays holding up your rear spoiler.

Looks absloute mean as hell.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking good dale

we have had alot of interest as always on the diffusers are are sending alot to the UK


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

L14M0 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is the purpose of a diffuser? Thanks.


On a road car - for looks.

You need to be less than about 50mm or less from the deck and flat bottomed for them to have any real downforce effect!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I love the look of these, but wouldn;t a can of matt black help cover up the fibreglass showing? (also the blue overspray  )


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

MIKEGTR said:


> I love the look of these, but wouldn;t a can of matt black help cover up the fibreglass showing? (also the blue overspray  )


Definitely - I painted the upper side of mine black as the fibreglass isn't a good look IMHO. TS should be shot for charging the amount they do for what they are. They look well made until you mount them on the car and realise the best side takes the hammer from the road!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

sorry, I like the diffuser but the fit doesn't look quite right to me on either car the diffuser looks like it should be further forward so the scoop in the centre sits tighter against the rear bumper, the matt on the inside of the carbon isn't that attractive to look at.


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd be quite interested in getting something to spray the inside of the diffuser as I do agree that the side that is most visable to the eye isn't all that attractive. Never done any spraying though, what product should I look at getting? And is it a case of just spraying it on, or is there prep work involved as well?

Cheers,


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Depends on the finish you want, mask up the carbon and just use a normal can of matt black to produce a finish that will cover the fibreglass, i'm sure if you took it to a bodyshop they would be able to sand down the inside more and spray with a gloss finish if you prefered.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

GarethK said:


> On a road car - for looks.
> 
> You need to be less than about 50mm or less from the deck and flat bottomed for them to have any real downforce effect!


i'm not trying to be funny!
is that true?:chairshot


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

holy thread revival batman!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

GarethK said:


> On a road car - for looks.
> 
> You need to be less than about 50mm or less from the deck and flat bottomed for them to have any real downforce effect!




Upswept rear diffuser on the 458 is more than 50mm off the ground.This car creates 140kg of downforce at 120mph.

I appreciate there are many features on this car that add to overall aero performance.

My car has rear diffuser,and once whilst driving at speed in the wet the "rooster tail " from the rear of my car was very large, a good indicator of upwards accelerated air.

Looks good as well


----------



## xaralambos (Nov 23, 2009)

hi
it looks very nice
i would like to ask you about the wing stays
i want for my r34 also


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I know it's an ancient thread, but notice Liam being a novice :chuckle:



LiamGTR said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is the purpose of a diffuser? Thanks.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

My bad, haha:


----------

